# All things '80s



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Post random 80s stuff.

Prices: http://www.inthe80s.com/prices.shtml


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Prime time schedules: http://www.inthe80s.com/80sprime.shtml


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

This was my time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 15, 2013)

The 80's have made a come back in womens fashion, unfortuneately,,,


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Who can forget He-Man:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

8-bit Nintendo is my favorite thing from the 80's. I like a lot of 80's music, but I didn't listen to it until the 90's. I remember a lot of the 80's cartoons (GI Joe, Transformers, TMNT, etc.).


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

^Lite Brite, Lite Brite, turn on the magic of colored lights.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2013)

EDIT: SNES was from the 90's. Still was a great system from back in the day though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

^Super NES was the 90s, but the others are spot on. This is the Nintendo you wanted:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 15, 2013)

our NES still works...and will be reset up when the basement is finished

tetris

cabbage patch kids

slap bracelettes

sweater dresses

rainbow brite

my little pony


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't forget She-Ra!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Atari; IBM PC-XT; monochrome screens


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Frogger

Pitfall

Donkey Kong


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Pogo-balls?


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 15, 2013)

MTV baby!

remember Martha Quinn, Nina Blackwell, JJ Jackson &amp; the other vee-jays?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2013)

Just last month I was in the basement playing Super Mario 3 on my NES with my son. It was awesome.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2013)

^ that game has so many levels that it never gets old. Ultimate classic. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## ptatohed (Mar 17, 2013)

I still find myself singing the commercial song for the My Buddy doll every now and then.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Buddy_(doll)


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 17, 2013)

^Thanks, now I have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8PdHd2V8sU


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> MTV baby!
> 
> *remember Martha Quinn*, Nina Blackwell, JJ Jackson &amp; the other vee-jays?




You ever hear Mojo Nixon's song, Stuffin' Martha's Muffin?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)

The 'cuda from Phantasm II


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 18, 2013)

but that'a 70's 'cuda


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 18, 2013)

It's probably been ten years ago now, but I was sitting at my local Applebees and looked over, there was Morris Day. I had read that he moved to Atlanta and lived on my side of town, but it was funny to run into an '80's icon like that.

_O-WEE-OOO-WEE-Oh, ...I think I wanna know ya...._

And then there was Prince:






And check it out: Michael Jackson was _BLACK_! (er, "African American"). Can you believe it?






Ah, the 80's......


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2013)

more than meets the eye


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 18, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> It's probably been ten years ago now, but I was sitting at my local Applebees and looked over, there was Morris Day. I had read that he moved to Atlanta and lived on my side of town, but it was funny to run into an '80's icon like that.
> 
> _O-WEE-OOO-WEE-Oh, ...I think I wanna know ya...._
> 
> ...


Soo was Morris working at Applebee's?


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 18, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


>






Oh my frickin gosh dude. I had this poster on my bedroom wall, when I was in elementary school. Right next to my Motley Crue Shout at the Devil poster and my Dee Snider/TS Stay Hungry poster. Wow. Thanks for the memory CW!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2013)

W- we uses to see


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2013)

Webster at 3 dollar caffe off windy hill all the time back in early 2000's... He looked better than Gary Coleman, but didn't look like he had any more money than I did...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)

Classic arcade games

http://www.liketotally80s.com/top-20-80s-arcade-games.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)

The VHS-Betamax war

http://www.liketotally80s.com/vhs-vs-betamax.html


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't remember what they were called, but just before the VHS-Beta war there was a giant laser disk device that looked like a dvd only the size of a record...The neighbors had one and they had Clash of the Titans as their only disk


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 19, 2013)

^You're thinking of Laserdisc and I had no idea that they came out that long ago. I thought they were closer to the late 80s.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I don't remember what they were called, but just before the VHS-Beta war there was a giant laser disk device that looked like a dvd only the size of a record...The neighbors had one and they had Clash of the Titans as their only disk




Yeah, a friend of mine had somegodawful Erik Estrada movie on Laserdick. I have no idea what it was, and honestly, I could be wrong about Erik Estrada being in it.

But it was godawful.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 19, 2013)

We had a laserdic player when I was a kid, circa 1983 or so. We used to rent discs from a shop about 20 miles from our house. Probably the only place around that rented them.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2013)

A friend bought a laserdisc player and a collection of discs (~200) from someone real cheap when it was realized that the discs weren't going to catch on. You had to turn the disc over 1/2 way through the movie just like playing a music LP. The quality of the image was MUCH better than VHS tape but you couldn't record on them and had to buy the pre-recorded discs.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 19, 2013)

If I remember correctly, I think any scratches at all pretty much ended the movie. They were also very expensive, like $20 a movie or something, which for the early 80's was quite a bit


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 19, 2013)

Every decent Asian people's party in the 90's had karaoke on Laserdisc.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

I read an article last night that said laser disc was very popular in Asia, but failed to make a mark in America


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2013)

Too funny, I had a girlfriend in HS who's dad had a laser disk. Never knew it was that dated.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 20, 2013)

I was in love with this woman in the late 80s:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2013)

Remember the controversy about this?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> I was in love with this woman in the late 80s:


Still one of the hottest women of all time...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> I was in love with this woman in the late 80s:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2013)

ummmm.......


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2013)

Well you're not going to wish her a happy birthday? She's 50 today. Sheesh.

Happy birthday, KI!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)

I saw her in some Caveman-type movie on MST3K. Her voice is annoying. I mean, REEEEEALLY annoying.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2013)

The best thing to come out of 1988:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)

I had three bad Dog t-shirts back in the 80s. All from McKevlin's Surf Shop


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone remember these?


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 21, 2013)

Supe said:


> The best thing to come out of 1988:


As recently as a couple years ago, I had a flatwork contractor who wore Zubaz every day. He swore he could move better in Zubaz than anything else.

At least it was easy to pull up to a project and find him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## ptatohed (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone remember Mark 'Gator' Rogowski........ before he went to jail for life?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 25, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> Anyone remember Mark 'Gator' Rogowski........ before he went to jail for life?




His gf was smokin' in Tom Petty's Free Falln' video.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 27, 2013)

Did any of you ever have to bang the erasers to clean the chalk off in grade school? I just remembered having to do this after cleaning my whiteboard this morning. The teacher would make two kids take the erasers to the mechanical room and throw them at the exhaust fan plenum screen. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, chalkboads were a lot less costly overall. Those dang pens never lasted more than a week and were pricey to replace. And the whiteboard has a definite sell by date, too.

Sometimes the old ways are better, and this is one of those cases.

We used to use the erasers to write bad words on the walls.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2013)

pbrme said:


> Did any of you ever have to bang the erasers to clean the chalk off in grade school? I just remembered having to do this after cleaning my whiteboard this morning. The teacher would make two kids take the erasers to the mechanical room and throw them at the exhaust fan plenum screen. It was a lot of fun.


We had to take them outside and bang two erasers together clean them. We got to stand there with a face full of chalk dust. Your way sounds a lot more fun.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Clue the movie

We don't usually watch psych, but tonight they are doing a who done it episode with the cast from Clue...most of them anyways. In the commercials I saw miss scarlet, col mustard, prof plum

viewers get to choose the ending


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Clue the movie
> 
> We don't usually watch psych, but tonight they are doing a who done it episode with the cast from Clue...most of them anyways. In the commercials I saw miss scarlet, col mustard, prof plum
> 
> viewers get to choose the ending




Whoa! Really?! Clue the movie was EPIC! I'm going to have to check this out. The original cast was awesome!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 27, 2013)

^Reminds me of this classic:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2013)

TJ Hooker (and blow)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2013)

^My sister gave me the first two seasons on DVD.

That's right, my sister bought me two Hookers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2013)

CLue is an epic movie...I watched my VHS version so much that my husband bought the DVD of it for me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## ptatohed (Mar 27, 2013)

I am disappointed in us that it took until almost page 3 to mention the best possible thing to come out of the 80s.

I ate, drank, breathed and slept this show.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/xgPG83Jjbhc


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2013)

^ another EPIC movie.

_"What's going on in there? Melon man, he's throwing the greatest party of all time!" _


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't believe that utube of Sam Kinison is edited.. That's total disrespect..


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 27, 2013)

Seriously. Why can't they mention kitty cats and fatherless children?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)

Kinison was awesome. I think I have all his tapes.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## EM_PS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2010/05/curbside-classic-the-legendary-1985-toyota-corolla-ae86-gt-s/


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm still a fan of the styling of the mid-80s Celica. Too bad most of them were pretty well rusted out within 5 years.

My sister had one of the first CRXs. Not a whole lot of power but it drove like a go kart. Lot's of fun for a FWD car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)

My first new car purchase:

/civicoldside.jpg


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)

Back when she was just a little pony.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)

Plastic surgery fail.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TESTY (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## rktman (Apr 8, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


>






HELLLLL Yes, the Wraith

Fast Cars, good music, and Sherilyn Fenn, pure awesomeness for a teenage boy.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/224605


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

I must have been in a cave, I just found out John Hughes died in 09, for a lot if us that's a major part of our childhood movies... Very sad...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

Just think in 7 more years we can celebrate the 20th anniversary of American Pie... New some of us will go and feel old for a while...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2013)

Some of us already do


----------



## envirotex (Apr 23, 2013)

Way to kill a happy thread...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2013)

i watched fast times at ridgemont high with my kids the other weekend.. surprisingly other than the boobs and abortion scene, its not that bad compared to what teenagers are exposed to today..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## TESTY (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 2, 2013)

Is anybody else disappointed that Kurt Loder wasn't the "news" guy on the original MTV broadcast?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2014)

Huge list of 80s stuff.

http://www.liketotally80s.com/index.html


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2014)

These were the exact two suits worn by probably 75% of the girls at the pool back in the 80s.


----------



## TESTY (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> These were the exact two suits worn by probably 75% of the girls at the pool back in the 80s.




My HS GF had one just like that (albeit late 90s) and that made for a fun time in the hot tub my parents had just installed.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Huge list of 80s stuff.
> 
> http://www.liketotally80s.com/index.html




HFS I miss the '80's now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^ this. Exactly why I watch that show on ABC, the Goldbergs. It's both hilarious and a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2014)

Just wasted time that otherwise would have been put to good use on that site. When I got to the Garbage Pail Kids... well... I remembered that awful, awful day (in incredibly vivid detail) my mom made me throw my collection in the trash because "those things are disgusting!" I never bought a single card, but had a few hundred go *thud* in the can that day.

(sigh)

:i_cry:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^ I might as well resign to the fact that as long as I continue to read this thread (esp with the GPK comment) I am not getting anything else done today.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't remember my Little Professor having a wrist strap...


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Toys from my childhood:






The engineer's Turtle!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't tell you how many toys I had from MASK.






F'ing... awesome...


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 24, 2014)

I know, I loved the show. I only had the truck and this one:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 24, 2014)

I completely forgot about that show. One of the kids in my neighborhood had the entire line-up of toys and we spent hours each night playing with those.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## DVINNY (Feb 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>




Now, after 23 years, I will admit something.....

I was the NOID.

That's right. I was the NOID. In H.S., for some spending $$, I worked for the local Domino's Pizza as the NOID. They had a big, hot, miserable red outfit that I put on, and walked around at festivals, parades, etc. It was horrible, because my biggest fear was someone I knew finding out that it was me inside that damn thing. It would have crushed my whole persona.


----------

